# Just Got Back From Camping.....



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We camped this weekend at one of our favorite places, Wickham Park. We had a great time.

Our son loves the beach, I love to fish, and the dog loves the doggy park. And my DW loves all of us...









We were a little concerned that the campground would not be in good shape. The park had two fires this year. But other than some burned trees and a old building that was destroyed, it was in very good condition. The resiliency of nature always amazes me.

Something we discovered when we opened the awning.....dreaded mildew.







It's not REAL bad but still a pain.







I am positive we rolled it up when it was dry. I guess the thunderstorms we get around here can force water into anywhere. I will now pull the camper out into the tront yard at least twice a month to check on it.

Now we're planning on the next outing in August. Maybe a state park in the center of the state.

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

3LEES said:


> We camped this weekend at one of our favorite places, Wickham Park. We had a great time.
> 
> Our son loves the beach, I love to fish, and the dog loves the doggy park. And my DW loves all of us...
> 
> ...


you are getting closer







if you ever make it to one of our weekend get aways (Fisherman's Cove in Palmetto, FL) let me know in advance. I would like to see another OB in the same park







Glad to hear you had a good time and I hope to bump into you some time. In a few weeks we will be going to Rock Crusher Canyon in Crystal River.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You Floridians have all the fun!









Glad to hear you had a nice trip, sounds like a really nice place








Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan,

Glad you had a good time. Good luck with the mildew.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good time!!

As far as the mildew goes, I think it's inevitable. I wind our awning up dry and most times it is very wet when I unroll it, so go figure. I haven't cleaned our awning yet and this is our fourth season........it's pretty dirty









Mike


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Dan
I have heard of Wickham Park. I saw a sign on a poll for the light display at christmas time a few years ago. My in laws live in Barefoot Bay, and do go to Palm Bay sometimes. We haven't been to the Bay yet this year, maybe at Christmas. 
Have fun camping
Sharon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan, Glad to hear you all had a good time
Happy that the campground was up to par
As for the awning any rain will get into there ours has to be opened shortly after it rains or it get mildew in it

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Glad you had a good time!!
> 
> As far as the mildew goes, I think it's inevitable. I wind our awning up dry and most times it is very wet when I unroll it, so go figure. I haven't cleaned our awning yet and this is our fourth season........it's pretty dirty
> 
> ...


I think Mike is right. Ours needs to be cleaned every time we get ready to go.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Hi Dan
> I have heard of Wickham Park. I saw a sign on a poll for the light display at christmas time a few years ago. My in laws live in Barefoot Bay, and do go to Palm Bay sometimes. We haven't been to the Bay yet this year, maybe at Christmas.
> Have fun camping
> Sharon


Hi Sharon,

Small world. My in-laws used to live in Barefoot Bay. A very nice community.

About Wickham's Christmas display. They do a nice display every year. You drive the main loop and there are lights and displays on both sides.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Something we discovered when we opened the awning.....dreaded mildew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small thread Hijack....

What do you guys use to remove mildew from the awning?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

Sounds like a good weekend was had by all!
And yes, that mildew is icky stuff. You really have to stay on top of it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Something we discovered when we opened the awning.....dreaded mildew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small thread Hijack....

What do you guys use to remove mildew from the awning?
[/quote]

I used Simple Green. I did not want to use bleach and water for fear it might degrade the awning material.

I plan on making an attempt to attack the mildew in a preemptive strike. We use a anti mildew compound at work called MicroBan. We use it mostly to clean up and kill existing mildew, but it does have a residual effect and according to the manucfacturer, it is color safe.

So the next time I pull the camper from the side yard, I will open it and spray the entire awning with MicroBan. Directions say let it dry before closing.

I will keep y'all posted.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Something we discovered when we opened the awning.....dreaded mildew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small thread Hijack....

What do you guys use to remove mildew from the awning?
[/quote]

I used Simple Green. I did not want to use bleach and water for fear it might degrade the awning material.

I plan on making an attempt to attack the mildew in a preemptive strike. We use a anti mildew compound at work called MicroBan. We use it mostly to clean up and kill existing mildew, but it does have a residual effect and according to the manucfacturer, it is color safe.

So the next time I pull the camper from the side yard, I will open it and spray the entire awning with MicroBan. Directions say let it dry before closing.

I will keep y'all posted.

Dan








[/quote]

Is that something anyone can buy at a retail store?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Something we discovered when we opened the awning.....dreaded mildew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small thread Hijack....

What do you guys use to remove mildew from the awning?
[/quote]

I used Simple Green. I did not want to use bleach and water for fear it might degrade the awning material.

I plan on making an attempt to attack the mildew in a preemptive strike. We use a anti mildew compound at work called MicroBan. We use it mostly to clean up and kill existing mildew, but it does have a residual effect and according to the manucfacturer, it is color safe.

So the next time I pull the camper from the side yard, I will open it and spray the entire awning with MicroBan. Directions say let it dry before closing.

I will keep y'all posted.

Dan









[/quote]

Is that something anyone can buy at a retail store?
[/quote]

I'm not sure where you could purchase Microban. We acquire it from a local chemical distributor.

Here is a link where you can read about the product.

Micoban

I hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Something we discovered when we opened the awning.....dreaded mildew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small thread Hijack....

What do you guys use to remove mildew from the awning?
[/quote]

My awning was a mess 3 weeks ago. I mixed 2 gallons of water, 1 cup of bleach and 2 cups of simple green . I brushed both sides of the awning with a car washing brush on a pole. Closed it back up, waited 1/2 hr, reopened and rinsed off. 98 % spotless, I was amazed.

Do not do it in the hot sun, you do not want it to dry. I did it early morning, this way I was able to leave open to dry the fabric and close it later.

John


----------

